
Explore how the periodic table has changed in the last 300 years. [viz] - jdcaballero
http://cavorite.com/labs/vis/asdrubal/#y-2015
======
DrScump
Click on the black ball and drag it along the timeline (not annotated, but the
ability is there).

------
JoeAltmaier
Explore? I expected some animated table. My browser didn't do anything but
show a static gif.

